# Frame Notch estimate. Really?



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Disassemble front suspension: 2 hrs, $75.00/hr = $150.00 
Cut out partial from subframe and weld and seal: 5 hrs, $50/hr= 250.00 
Undercoating spray: 14.99 
Reassemble front suspension: 2 hrs, $75.00/hr= 150.00 

Total with tax: 613.86. 

I don't think it'll be that difficult... and I've never had work that cost LESS than the estimate. 

I think this is pretty crazy for the actual amount of effort and time they're going to be putting in. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

that is hilarious, most people charge from 100-200 bucks.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol thats outrageous, i wouldnt pay a penny more than 150 for a frame notch. 600+ :laugh: cutting a small C from your frame shouldnt take 5 hours


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

Drill $90 
2" hole saw $18 
Arbor $15 
6" of 2" od 1/8w tubing $10 
Borrowed welder free 

Took less than 2 hours start to finish 

Total cost $133 and a Saturday.


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

ya. thats not right...it shouldn't take you 4 hours to "disasemble/reasemble" the suspension...


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

i paid 90$


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

i only paid like $20 for mine since i only had to pay for the steel. the most ive seen someone pay is $200. find someone else.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

I dont think that price is outrageous at all. Either pay or buy a welder, learn how to do the work, use a weekend, and buy a Sawzaw. If you were coming to me, I wouldn't be cheap either. 

You've got to pay to play.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

AndrewDaniels said:


> I dont think that price is outrageous at all. Either pay or buy a welder, learn how to do the work, use a weekend, and buy a Sawzaw. If you were coming to me, I wouldn't be cheap either.
> 
> You've got to pay to play.


 :what:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

orau22 said:


> :what:


 my thoughts as well oscar.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

that's a lot of dough to get notched.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

orau22 said:


> :what:


 I had the same face


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

****ing outrageous. I wouldn't pay a dime over $200 for it. 

I luckily have a friend who is a welder. He welded the piece in for me. :beer: :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

AndrewDaniels said:


> I dont think that price is outrageous at all. Either pay or buy a welder, learn how to do the work, use a weekend, and buy a Sawzaw. If you were coming to me, I wouldn't be cheap either.
> 
> You've got to pay to play.


 You are also 16 and have zero real world business skillz


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah. Wish I had had shop class instead of religion in HS.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Im buying a mig welder this wekend:thumbup: may try to attempt this myself lol i am gonna pickup a cheap oem hood and fill in the hood notch however :beer:


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm paying a friend of a friend $80 to do mine in a couple weeks. He's already notched the frame on 2 of my buddy's cars and they turned out great! I think your estimate is WAY off. Whoever you got that number from is trying to take advantage of you; don't let them!


----------



## RednBlackVr97 (Jan 17, 2009)

my brother charges 55 for mk1-mk4 mk5 and mk6 is 65 thats parts and labor as well as undercoating so it doesnt rust. hes done around 15-20 of them


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Damn good price^^


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> Damn good price^^


 Agreed! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

AndrewDaniels said:


> I dont think that price is outrageous at all. Either pay or buy a welder, learn how to do the work, use a weekend, and buy a Sawzaw. If you were coming to me, I wouldn't be cheap either.
> 
> You've got to pay to play.


 What the **** are you using a sawzall for to do a frame notch?


----------



## little mikey (Mar 23, 2005)

bryangb said:


> What the **** are you using a sawzall for to do a frame notch?


 to cut the axle out of the way....duh :screwy: 

~mikey m.


----------



## cmb5286 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah look elsewhere. I was estimated $150 for my mk6.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

little mikey said:


> to cut the axle out of the way....duh :screwy:
> 
> ~mikey m.


 :laugh: 

opcorn:


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

The guy thats going to do my air install said he will charge $50 to do a frame notch.. after seeing all this i notice its a pretty cheap price. is there a way you can mess a frame notch up? or do something that will harm the car?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ParkeR32 said:


> The guy thats going to do my air install said he will charge $50 to do a frame notch.. after seeing all this i notice its a pretty cheap price. is there a way you can mess a frame notch up? or do something that will harm the car?


 Oh yeah, if he doesn't get the spot correct or uses a sawzall to cut the hole there can be problems. Also if his welding heats up the frame rail too much there can be problems because the fuel line runs inside that rail. But all in all if somebody has done it before to your generation of car they should be able to do it very easily and do a good job :thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I got quoted a 30 pack of Pabst from my buddy that used to build rock crawlers. He has a plasma cutter and various welders. He knows his shiz. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

sounds outrageous.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Oh yeah, if he doesn't get the spot correct or uses a sawzall to cut the hole there can be problems. Also if his welding heats up the frame rail too much there can be problems because the fuel line runs inside that rail. But all in all if somebody has done it before to your generation of car they should be able to do it very easily and do a good job :thumbup:


 alright ill ask im if hes done it before then haha. thanks for the help:beer:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> You are also 16 and have zero real world business skillz


 I think you're probably right.:wave:


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Sounds like this guy either doesn't want to do the job and is hoping you'll walk away at the price or hoping your dumb enough to pay that much, either way that's nuts. I know some people that do full air ride installs for that price. :screwy::screwy:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I paid $200 for a notch, sway bar removal (aftermarket FSB removed intact not cut out) and subframe tab removal. 

For that much money, he is either trying to hustle you or he is incompetent. Either way, don't get it though him. 

Wait until you find someone more experienced to know what it should cost and will do it properly. Since a notch isn't necessary, there is no need to rush it and get wallet raped.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Went yesterday to the shop up the street from my house to see it they'd do it for less. They're just a typical mom and pop mechanic shop- they've worked on all my cars in the past, because they're good and honest- but they don't promote themselves for custom work. They'll do it for under 300- won't know exactly until they get in there and start working. He's thinking probably 200 or so...


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

you should really post in your local forums and find a local to do it for $100 and a case of beer.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I wouldn't pay more than $100.


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Got a notch today, have had the chance to jack it up yet. Don't think he did it right. Still needs about 1/2 " from what I can tell. 
Boo.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tell me you didnt pay wat you said in the original post..


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

No. Hundred. Different shop than original post. Now it needs to be fixed by a half inch. It's minor, but not perfect.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh good. If you had paid what you said before youd have been nuts


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Seppdelaney said:


> Got a notch today, have had the chance to jack it up yet. Don't think he did it right. Still needs about 1/2 " from what I can tell.
> Boo.


 Post pictures when you do! Also i would recommend a 3" sch40 pipe notch, strong and a good size, give you lots of lows without worry :thumbup:


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Basically, the shop notched it- but not with a hole saw, but something else. He then reinforced and welded, but 1/2" is still needed for it to sit flush. Am I right in my thought that I should be able to just use a hole saw to cut out a little more, and use a bit of 3" pipe to cover it? Or would the entire weld have to be cleaned out? It's flat in there, not a "c". It's like he used a sawzall or something to make the cut. 
If I can use a hole saw, do you just put it on the end of a drill? Or would I need something more like an impact to get it done?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

leftygibsonplyr said:


> ya. thats not right...it shouldn't take you 4 hours to "disasemble/reasemble" the suspension...


 lol it takes 4 hours to install air ride on a good day.


----------

